# Corks vs Synthetic Closures



## Maui Joe (Aug 17, 2004)

I thought that I would throw this out to see the pro and cons of how you feel using either type?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 17, 2004)

I have never used synthetic wine closures except for plastic screw caps. Is it true the bottles with synthetics should be stored upright?


If not, and they will keep my wine safe longer, I would use them. Otherwise, screwcaps are the best closure.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 17, 2004)

I have yet to hear a good comment about the synthetic corks from my customers. The big complaint is leakage. My branded cork is one of the best corks available. The company that makes them predominately sells to wineries.


I have never used the screw caps, but I can tell you that their popularity is growing every day. When I get the store open, I will start stocking them.


----------



## masta (Aug 17, 2004)

I have used synthetic corks and stopped because of leakage issues. I even tried the Normacorc brand that they say is the best on the market. They leaked more than the others I had...JUNK! <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


I have switched over to George's branded corks and plan to stick with them. The price is excellent and they seal like a champ. They are very tight and dense construction so I don't see any issues with bacteria getting trapped in cork and ruining wine. That is why I made the change to synthetic in the first place...had a few corked bottles!


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 17, 2004)

I'll second that about George's corks. Good construction, tight seal, all around good.


I've an aquintance who uses the Normacorc, no compliants, but I just can't get over the plastic look. I guess I'm being a snob, but I just can't imagine using them. I use caps, and will probably use screw tops, but plastic corks. Nah.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 18, 2004)

Good info..thanks for the input.


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 7, 2004)

I have recently received an order of George's corks and I am very impressed. We will be bottling 6-gallons of Sauv. Blanc this coming weekend and I can hardly wait to use them. I forsee no problems, the makeupof these corks look "great." They are the labeled ones for over two (2) year storage.


----------



## Chief (Sep 7, 2004)

Maui Joe said:


> I have recently received an order of George's corks and I am very impressed. We will be bottling 6-gallons of Sauv. Blanc this coming weekend and I can hardly wait to use them. I forsee no problems, the makeupof these corks look "great." They are the labeled ones for over two (2) year storage.







How do you sanitize your corks?


Chief


----------



## bdavidh (Sep 7, 2004)

In theory, you shouldn't have too. I'm seen several posts in different forums that say they do not sanitize, but use straight from the bag.


I'd rather erroron the safe side, I give mine a quick (2 minute) dunk in a oxygenating cleaner, then air dry, at the same time I sanitize my bottles.


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2004)

I also use corks from George and give them a quick rinse in C-Brite solution (1 teaspoon to 1 gallon of hot water). My thinking it will sanitize the corks if they need it and also helps to insert corks when damp to prevent chipping and breaking off small pieces that could get into the bottle....we don't like floaters in our bottles!


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 8, 2004)

I have santized and did not in the past. Haven't had a problem, either way. But when I do, I place them in a container with a lid, and a small container in the middle. I mix a new meta-sul solution and have that sitting in the center while I prepare the bottles. When I am ready to cork, I then remove all the corks and mass wipe them. I do not "wet" my corks..haven't had any problems..


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 21, 2004)

geocorn said:


> I have never used the screw caps, but I can tell you that their popularity is growing every day. When I get the store open, I will start stocking them.




Yahoo! 


Okay, now for a question: I have these little Sutter Home 187 ml bottles with the screw caps still. Somehow I think that these aren't really closed well (sometimes they "skip" the thread and become loose again). Now, if I buy screw-caps for these bottles, would the same thing happen? Do I need a special device on puting them on? 


And, do you have screw-caps for 187 ml bottles?










I've got like 20 of these bottles, and would really like to use them for presents, since no one returns the big ones...









Thanks!





Martina


----------



## bdavidh (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree, but where can you find those bottles, beside buying them at the store, then consuming?


----------



## geocorn (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't carry screw caps. Try leeners.com.


----------

